# Mayhem Miller



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Has he been signed or are they still in negotiations? Anyone have a word on what the Mayhem is up to these days. I miss seeing him fight, very entertaining to say the least!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

He's out of retirement but not with Strikeforce:



> Jason "Mayhem" Miller returns vs. Kala Hose for debut KINGDOM MMA show by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Feb 11, 2009 at 11:47 am ET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://mmajunkie.com/news/13973/jas...s-vs-kala-hose-for-debut-kingdom-mma-show.mma


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I read an article that says Coker wants Miller to compete in Strikeforce this year.

Wanting and getting are two different things. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I really dont see why Mayhem would want to fight in a up and coming org like Kingdom. He would make a perfect star for Strikeforce on CBS. People could really latch on to a guy with his personality on network tv.


----------

